# Gaming Girls have more sex



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

QUOTE(http://www.gamereactor.eu/news/5264/Gaming+girls+get+better+dates%3F/) said:
			
		

> Cosmopolitan is really the last magazine I ever thought I'd write about here, but pigs can actually fly. In the latest issue (as spotted by Gamepro), the lifestyle magazine for women recommends that you get your gaming on - either with a Wii or, if you don't own one, to bring your man to the arcade.
> 
> According to a survey quoted by Cosmopolitan, gaming girls "get it on" more than non-players. I'd like to read that survey.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2010)

It's pretty obvious. Gamer girls get with gamer guys which don't get it that often as it is, so...yeah you do the math.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah i bet none of the girls are hot here it's pretty boyz and cars or GTFO.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 21, 2010)

Gamer girls are awesome and mentally sexy.

So yeah, I would tap that shit repeatedly.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2010)

Gamer girls are also almost never snotty or spoiled, or bitchy. That could help too.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

ANY HOT GAMER CHICKS, I'M STILL SINGLE AND VIRGIN 14 YEARS OLD LIVING IN THE NETHERLANDS PLEASE REPLY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not even joking!)


----------



## Prophet (Oct 21, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Gamer girls are awesome and mentally sexy.
> 
> So yeah, I would tap that shit repeatedly.



That might be the most romantic statement ever. I might have to make it my new pick-up line. Something to whisper in a chick's ear:

_Hey girl, your awesome and mentally sexy.
So yeah... 
I'm going to tap that shit repeatedly._


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 21, 2010)

Listen, that was an awesome game of Halo, how about you and me go upstairs so I can put my harmonic regulator in your photonic resonance chamber.

(10 points for whoever gets that reference)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Gamer girls are awesome and mentally sexy..








 yeah right half the time their not what they seem and by that i mean short cut hair


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Short cut hair sucks, except for sometimes if it's not THAT short.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 21, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I guess I belong to the other half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm actually letting it grow even longer x3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yeah i bet none of the girls are hot here it's pretty boyz and cars or GTFO.



I beg to differ. There are some _very_ attractive ladies in our ranks.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 21, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Gamer girls are also almost never snotty or spoiled, or bitchy. That could help too.


I agree with you and the most hottest gamer chick i know in my mind is Kanyae and she beasty in SSFIV and SCIV


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 21, 2010)

Cosmo are amazing. Once a friend had a copy and I spotted in the top left of the page the title "Cosmo talks Sex" I just said out loud "When does Cosmo ever NOT talk sex"
Seriously if you just looked at their magazines you'd think women were all sex-crazed maniacs.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> CamulaHikari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE That's pathatic! 'CAUSE SHE'S ALREADY DATING ME!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> ANY HOT GAMER CHICKS, I'M STILL SINGLE AND VIRGIN 14 YEARS OLD LIVING IN THE NETHERLANDS PLEASE REPLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> yeah right half the time their not what they seem and by that i mean short cut hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 It was a pure joke post (kinda)


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 21, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> I have a female friend who games and doesn't have a "boyfriend" yet.


Does she aplies on anything above?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 21, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> CamulaHikari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I never said she was single


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 21, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make's her only more atractive! She can take her friend with her!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehe maybe where you are here their all 1 track minded and it doesn't involve games.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means she is lesbian :0 (hot.....)
BTW: We should have gender in on the left of the posts!!! (if that's not there yet, i've never seen it, it's only in the profiles and not on the left of the posts)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

Lara Croft in real life? 'nuff said.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Call the GBAtemp hook-up line Now for Hot Steamy talk about all of your favorite games
1-555-GBATEMP
$15 for the first minute, $25 each additional minute.

And with that said BACK ON TOPIC!


----------



## megawalk (Oct 21, 2010)

i have to be honest here. i'd rather be married with a gaming girl then a "NERD" this "NERD" that "NERD" everything girl >.>
and this topic quite drew my attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehehe...well i have seen "A" Gaming Girl with the same interests as me.
Robots
Strategy
Warfare
Good Story =3


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> *i have to be honest here. i'd rather be married with a gaming girl then a "NERD" this "NERD" that "NERD" everything girl >.>*
> and this topic quite drew my attention
> 
> 
> ...


What is marrying? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My parents never married but are together for like 15+ years. (but they're breaking up now)
If you get married you can get lots of problems like 'who gets to live in this house', 'who gets this thing', 'who gets the money'.. and so on and so on.
BTW: Quite a few people from The Netherlands here


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 21, 2010)

Well this is really 'fucking awesome'.

Yeah yeah, I 'suck' at making puns.



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> 1-555-GBATEMP


Dollars to doughnuts that phone number actually exists.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 21, 2010)

Edited by a mod with HUMOR!

don't forget to call the GBATEMP hookupline!


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Oct 21, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> ANY HOT GAMER CHICKS, I'M STILL SINGLE *15* YEARS OLD LIVING IN THE NETHERLANDS PLEASE REPLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy birthday?

Wait ur not the same guy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i take it back


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

_*personal ad removed_


BTW, I tried calling 1-555-GBATEMP using a internet phone and it doesn't work.


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Feels good to be mentally sexy. ;D


----------



## The Pi (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Feels good to be mentally sexy. ;D


Too many pervs are going to jump on this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




inb4pervs


----------



## Goli (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Kajdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt any sane person would answer your plea.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

EDIT: One word posts are a no-no.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

''This post has been removed by a moderator.
Reason: Call the GBAtemp hook-up line, NOW! ~VA''
LAWLZ
Can't believe the Mods have humor.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

this thread is now officially out of control


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lawl. I've never thought of anyone as being "awesome and mentally sexy."
Just cracks me up.


----------



## Xale (Oct 21, 2010)

ive only had one gamer girl which is my current girl, and as far as ive experienced its true


----------



## Daizu (Oct 21, 2010)

More sex =/= good sex. Not that I'd know or anything.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> this thread is now officially out of control


Yay for me, DryYoshi!
(get that reference? huh? HUH?!)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 21, 2010)

You're either hot, or you're not. The gayness of that sentence aside, I don't care what a women does, if she is hot, than good enough.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 21, 2010)

im pretty sure that its still a truth that even regular looking girls could "get it on" 14 times a week if they so desired


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> im pretty sure that its still a truth that even regular looking girls could "get it on" 14 times a week if they so desired




I think anyone can 'get it on'. I mean, people like what they like.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> You're either hot, or you're not. The gayness of that sentence aside, I don't care what a women does, if she is hot, than good enough.


Who are you replying to?
USE QUOTE TAGS!


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 21, 2010)

this article pooped up on n4g some 1 week ago now 

why must this crap get posted everywhere ?


----------



## Goli (Oct 21, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> this article pooped up on n4g some 1 week ago now
> 
> *why must this crap get posted everywhere ?*


Yeah, I also saw this about a week ago... I'm not sure how this is even news.
Because of tigris.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> this article pooped up on n4g some 1 week ago now
> 
> why must this crap get posted everywhere ?




Because it involves two words. "Sex" and "Games" 
And our forum is 70%-75% horny teenage guys.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. There are some _very_ attractive ladies in our ranks.
> This.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler









(Had to.)



I should add, this article doesn't seem to have the same effect of desperation for me as it does for most of you.


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 21, 2010)

Wasn't this obvious before the magazine printout?
I mean, just picture that: A girl is the girlfriend of a gamer, and she does *not* like videogames. He does. She tends to get bored / angry / pissed when he plays. They end up on a discussion. Discussion (usually) = no sex.

Now... A girl is the girlfriend of a gamer, and she *does* like videogames. He also does. She tends to beat the crap out of him and they compete friendly. (Shiny) Happy people = sex.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey peeps, look at my signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VVVVVVVVV


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm surprised noone mentioned "leveling up" yet. Or "grinding"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I should add, this article doesn't seem to have the same effect of desperation for me as it does for most of you.
> yeah i know right sex is boring for me anyway the woman here aren't filthy/kinky enough for me and i mean really filthy
> 
> 
> ...


i think that's against the rules


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> Wasn't this obvious before the magazine printout?
> I mean, just picture that: A girl is the girlfriend of a gamer, and she does *not* like videogames. He does. She tends to get bored / angry / pissed when he plays.



Yeah like with me, I'm not going to be ticked off at a guy if all he does is play video games. Some girls would really get mad about that.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I think anyone can 'get it on'. I mean, people like what they like.


What do YOU like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry, I had to, because of the post above


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like lots of things ;D
Oh, bahahaha.


----------



## NeoKaraishi (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> ANY HOT GAMER CHICKS, I'M STILL SINGLE AND VIRGIN 14 YEARS OLD LIVING IN THE NETHERLANDS PLEASE REPLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, desparate


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I'm surprised noone mentioned "leveling up" yet. Or "grinding"




Oh. Mah. Gawd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In related news, when I climax, I hum the Final Fantasy victory tune


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> toguro_max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I would. It would be a problem if _all_ my partner did was play videogames. If I was really desperate to spend time with my partner, I would try to get into doing whatever they do.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

NeoKaraishi said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am, actually.
That's why it's now in my sig


----------



## Xale (Oct 21, 2010)

...i am seriously sad that there are 14 year olds trying to lose their virginity...they shouldnt be focusing on that now...give it time seriously...there are more important things in life...


----------



## Goli (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for the 25% remaining!
@post above: Agreed! Thank goodness.


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I know I would. It would be a problem if _all_ my partner did was play videogames. If I was really desperate to spend time with my partner, I would try to get into doing whatever they do.


I would have fun spending quality time with my man. Then we can go for a picnic or something xD but I won't get upset like some girls I know.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your math is a little off....

and
About 15-20% of those are horny guys Over the age of 19


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Xale said:
			
		

> ...i am seriously sad that there are 14 year olds trying to lose their virginity...they shouldnt be focusing on that now...give it time seriously...there are more important things in life...


I would hope that they are just showing their virginity off as a good thing. Lol. 
But I am guessing they aren't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> and
> About 15-20% of those are horny guys Over the age of 19


so only about 5-10% who don't give a shit?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't replying to anyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just saying, in general.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 21, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rest are horny females


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> NeoKaraishi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

5-10% female.
same difference.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I would hope that they are just showing their virginity off as a good thing. Lol.
> But I am guessing they aren't.


Are you a virgin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, I'm done now


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most girls on this site are gamers (i think).
I mean, *GBA*Temp


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that be a given? xD


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what if he isn't?


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> But what if he isn't?


I guess he isn't finished then.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 21, 2010)

What the F*** at this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The claim is kinda true but some non gamer girls loves getting plumbered more than Mario goes in and out of tubes


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Guys, I know I've participated in the silliness in this thread, but if it keeps up, I'll have to move this to the EoF


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> 5-10% female.
> same difference.
> but i'm not in that category
> 
> ...


that's pretty much what a standard Saturday night is here


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait. Just... what are you trying to imply...?


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you trying to imply...? I wasn't implying anything.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

''imshortandrad''
Anyone think she's a midget?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'll have to move this to the EoF


do it


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> ''imshortandrad''
> Anyone think she's a midget?


NO XD


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

We should make a chatroom out of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Who's with me?


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> We should make a chatroom out of this


Or not.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smartass


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. As desperate goes, you're quite desperate, DY. Too much so.
Also, there are so many people viewing this thread...I know why that is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't make me have to post abandonthread.gif.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY, I'M DESPERATE!!!!
Why am I so happy about that?
Anyway, I'm desperate becuase my sister already lost her virginity (when she was 12) and I'm older than her and 14 now (and she is 13).
AND I'M FUCKING HORNY!
I JERK OFF EVERY NIGHT YA KNOW! (not that that's any of your business...)


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Um, I think it's ridiculous to lose your virginity at twelve years old.

But that's just me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Um, I think it's ridiculous to lose your virginity at twelve years old.
> 
> But that's just me.


No, I agree, this went from strange to totally weird. I suggest...a slight bump to the original topic...


----------



## Xale (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Um, I think it's ridiculous to lose your virginity at twelve years old.
> 
> But that's just me.


thats beyond ridiculous, thats just really fucked up...what the hell is wrong with the younger teens these days?


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> No, I agree, this went from strange to totally weird. I suggest...a slight bump to the original topic...


Agreed.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Um, I think it's ridiculous to lose your virginity at twelve years old.
> 
> But that's just me.


Never read Guiness Book of Records?
''Youngest Father: 12 Years old''
But my sister is a slut/hooker anyway.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, I suggest we return to the article itself rather than dwelling on your personal life, DryYoshi.

Also, just because it's in the GWR doesn't mean that it's any more sensible.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I suggest we return to the article itself rather than dwelling on your personal life, DryYoshi.
> 
> Also, just because it's in the GWR doesn't mean that it's any more sensible.


Hey, you hurt my feelings  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But we are still talking about sex, and the topic was something about sex wasn't it?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

no it's about saying woman should be interested in games to make their partners happy that's what the whole article in the mag is about and by the way it's a girls mag


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> no it's about saying woman should be interested in games to make their partners happy that's what the whole article in the mag is about and by the way it's a girls mag


Girl Mag = always talking about sex (FACT)


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've just given me very dark ideas that could ruin my life forever.....
Wow, 12 years old? Really? That's just not right....


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 21, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















WHAT THE ...


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 21, 2010)

These magazines constantly put things like this in. One copy of Cosmo I saw was talking about 10 signs that a guy is good in bed. One was nerdiness (can't remember the reasoning), the next was if he plays guitar (because he's used to doing 2 different things with his hands)
9 times of of 10 they're just talking rubbish. Its really surprising how much these mags talk about sex and how to have it better, more often etc. I've heard they have a sex position reviewer ffs.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Just so you guys know, I'm GBAtemp's official sexual position reviewer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







(I watch porn, nod my head and say "Mmm hmm, mmm hmm, yes that is indeed a sexual position!")


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> These magazines constantly put things like this in. One copy of Cosmo I saw was talking about 10 signs that a guy is good in bed. One was nerdiness (can't remember the reasoning), the next was if he plays guitar (because he's used to doing 2 different things with his hands)
> 9 times of of 10 they're just talking rubbish. Its really surprising how much these mags talk about sex and how to have it better, more often etc. I've heard they have a sex position reviewer ffs.


Yeah I think some of the stuff in there is pretty weird and out there.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2010)

i reckon these mags are stupid cos they tell woman to do/look/act all the wrong things


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you Vulpes, for that...insight into your life.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 21, 2010)

Little fact of life: Sex sells.

Also: VA has went nuts me thinks.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Just so you guys know, I'm GBAtemp's official sexual position reviewer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange how its a very mainstream magazine then...
In other Cosmo related news, check out this position finder I discovered after a cursory glance at their site: DEAR GOD!!!


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Just so you guys know, I'm GBAtemp's official sexual position reviewer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might need your card for sometime later in my life


----------



## Searinox (Oct 21, 2010)

I happen to know an avid gamer-btard girl who is near asexual. I beg to reconsider. Oo;


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Okay guys, I'm sorry, I know this can qualify as news.....but it has the potential to be SO much fun.

Off to the EoF we go!


Pi: I'm NOT nuts. I'm maintaining a healthy level of insanity.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 21, 2010)

Couldn't agree more Vulpes!


----------



## Searinox (Oct 21, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> I happen to know an avid gamer-btard girl who is near asexual. I beg to reconsider. Oo;


...and might I also add that she's half-furry.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2010)

Alright, I guess it's time.



Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 21, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Searinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe you've located the problem. o.o


----------



## Goli (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I pressed the wrong key!


----------



## The Pi (Oct 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Pi: I'm NOT nuts. I'm maintaining a healthy level of insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you did


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Searinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BANG HER BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!!!


----------



## The Pi (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Searinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need help, serious help.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CANNOT BE CONTROLLED!!!
ALL YOUR PUSSY ARE BELONG TO US!


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 21, 2010)

K, DryYoshi, you seriously need help man.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> K, DryYoshi, you seriously need help man.


YOU'RE NOT MY MOTHER!!!!!
Okay, back to my normal self (as far as that's possible).


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank the lord, this is now in EoF.


----------



## Goli (Oct 21, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal, you are not.
o:


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 21, 2010)

Note to self,

If I ever want to see the side of GBAtemp users that they don't show, post a thread that involves sex and games.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Thank the lord, this is now in EoF.
> Yay? Nay.
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone is 100% normal!
And now I'm pretty normal.
BUT NOW I'M NOT!!!!!! CAPITAL LETTERS MEANS I'M CRAZY!


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Alright, I guess it's time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This made my day.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know something else that makes your day.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LAWLZ just kidding. OR AM I!???!!!!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 21, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a creeperrrr!


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> He's a creeperrrr!



We've established this previously.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 22, 2010)

nearly all gamer girls are like this...it's true!!!


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 22, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> nearly all gamer girls are like this...it's true!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not even true, I have a nice (and cute) girl in my class which plays Zelda Spirit Tracks and Professor Layton and stuff. (and don't say does games aren't hardcore or something, 'cause they're awesome)
(And don't even begin about me asking her)
Oh and this:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah but that's the DS it's a girls console


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried it, doesn't work =(...
LoL, this thread is really f***ed up... Dry Yoshi, what floats your boat? 

I'm assuming he's the main star at the moment lulz


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 22, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> yeah but that's the DS it's a girls console
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOATS CAN FLOAT?!?!?!?! HOLY SHIT DIDN'T KNOW THAT!
Seriously, I'm just typing stuff in based on my life and family and what you peeps type and stuff.


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 22, 2010)

The DS has so many hardcore games.


-tries to keep a straight face-


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 22, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> The DS has so many hardcore games.
> 
> 
> -tries to keep a straight face-



Ever played Modern Warfare 2 on the DS? You have to be hardcore to play with those controls.


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 22, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm too cool for DS ;D

Jk, jk.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my sex, it never came in the mail.

I do get flirted with a lot though(According to Vulpes) -_-
However, it's the reason why I stopped playing a lot of my PS3 games with my mic on.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 22, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for my sex, it never came in the mail.
> 
> I do get flirted with a lot though(According to Vulpes) -_-



If you were legal and I weren't married, I'd hit you up


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 22, 2010)

She's 21 900.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 22, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> If you were legal and I weren't married, I'd hit you up



Yeah, what PK said, I'm 21 900.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 22, 2010)

And yet she's still illegal. MOVE ALONG!


----------



## monkat (Oct 22, 2010)

Nothing turns me on more than women concentrating on a fat jumping Italian plumber.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 22, 2010)

I'M A GURL GAMER DON'T HIT ON ME SILLY BOYS~


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 22, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> And yet she's still illegal. MOVE ALONG!



I'm not trying to move in on your space, hepcat. Be cool, ya dig?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 22, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, protected by a fox.

It's good to finally have an online bodyguard XD

Don't worry TwinRetro, I knew you weren't attempting anything, you're married!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 22, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, I still wanna see that Batman drawing. Did you finish it yet?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 22, 2010)

>.< I SAID MOVE ALONG!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 22, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Hey, I still wanna see that Batman drawing. Did you finish it yet?
> 
> 
> Nope, still not done
> ...



Jerk!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 22, 2010)

hey now, I'm just looking after you....


*whimper*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 22, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> hey now, I'm just looking after you....
> 
> 
> *whimper*



I know, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's sad when gamer girls need bodyguards XD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 22, 2010)

It's sadder when gamer guys need them.


True story: I went with my dad to a kebab shop, and I was mistaken for security.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 22, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Searinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With furries it's usually the other way around. >>;


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2010)

11 pages? Anything vaguely sexually orientated seems to get a helluva lot of views, but I think that might be on any vg forum. (thinking aloud) -oh well, anyways...


----------



## playallday (Oct 22, 2010)

.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 24, 2010)

Gaming girls do NOT get more sex. If that was true, then I'd at least have had a boyfriend by now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Being a gaming girl doesn't work at all. I've tried that bit, and it only caused a creepo to follow me around and make me look like a retarded runescape 12 year old.


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Gaming girls do NOT get more sex. If that was true, then I'd at least have had a boyfriend by now.


But once you _do_ find a boyfriend, you'll be goin' at it like there's no tomorrow to make up for lost time. So, yeah.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 24, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hook up with DryYoshi; I hear he's so desperate he'll even go out with a picture of your left thumb.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 25, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, still not true -_-


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Nope, still not true -_-


Do you have a boyfriend?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 25, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.psyched and imshortandrad for e.g.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 25, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget phoenixgoddess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And tinyt for that matter. 

....don't think we've ever seen a pic of you though, IZZY.

/subtle-like-an-anvil hint


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 25, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, tinyt(My Teeny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), p1ngpong and Martin are pretty cute ladies.

Something's wrong with what I said...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 25, 2010)

Not one of her face, no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Like I can talk)


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 25, 2010)

The wii remote! the first controller to wear a condom!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2010)

mojowijo


----------



## raulpica (Oct 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








But only if your left thumb can give him secks!


----------

